# Jiggin Ajs and a good meat haul...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I figured the picture thing out now. These are a few trips I went on in July. Earlier in the month I went out with some friends on the Instagator to try to fill the cooler with some meat and did a pretty good job. Ended up with a snapper limit and a some good size scamp. I was able to get out last Wednesday as well and with not a whole lot being open decided to hit some wrecks to jig AJs. Ended up catching a beast that I would guess was close to 90. It was on a public number too which was even more surprising. Broke a few off before him but luckily he was off the wreck a bit and the drag was locked down tight. I've also been able to get my son out a few weekend morning on the skiff to catch some ladyfish and Spanish. He's hooked already and hopefully will be able to get out on the gulf in the next few years....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Why not just upload the pictures here, why use photobucket? If not try Picasa.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I upload directly, but seen some folks talking about Imgur??


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Picasa is a free photo editing software that will allow you to make albums online but it will also allow you to resize photos so they can be directly uploaded to the PFF site.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Picasa is discontinued according to their site.

Was going to try VGY but Malwarebytes blocked my attempted upload.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

tinypic website


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Got the picture thing figured out...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Big ole porgy in that one pic! Stud AJ too.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish you would quit playing with those baby Aj's from C-dogs boat! No really nice catch off the MD2020.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Hopefully they open the season back up this century. That's a lot of work on a spinning reel to have to toss them back.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Hopefully they open the season back up this century. That's a lot of work on a spinning reel to have to toss them back.


That is a lot of work I don't care what you caught him on.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats looks like you had a ball !


----------

